# Good Handgun for Hunting



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey guys Im trying to decide on a handgun that I can use for target shooting, but also use out deer hunting. I've been looking at the .357 magnum, I'm looking to spend about $175-$300. Any ideas or information would be great. Thanks


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Shop around for a good used Ruger blackhawk, or super blackhawk chambered in 44 magnum. You have good lite recoiling target/plinking/ small game loads available, and also some very good larger game hunting loads available everywhere. If you shop arround you should be able to find a gun in your price range. Last fall I picked up a Ruger blackhawk in 45 colt for $180.00. Yea it has a bit of wear from a hoster, but it was not shot very much, and it has filled the bill as a gun that rides about with me in the dust and grime and now looks even more wore out than before, but it has taken everything from mice to fox this last year. Having taken deer with the 357 in the past, I like something larger for deer. The 44 mag is very good, and the 45 colt if handloaded is even better for deer, and with lite loads, either will do great for plinking and small game hunting. Shoot some lite loads in a 44 and you will see that it much more versatle than many would think.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Aupeters

Let me add support to whelen35's post. I agree with every point that he made. I have shot deer with the 357, and although it will do it, the 44 and 45 compared to the 357 in taking deer is like the difference of night and day. The 44 factory loadings are much more versatile. If you reload they become comparable.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*I have harvested deer using the 357 Magnum many times. The 44 Magnum is really hard to match unless you hand load for the 45 Colt. I currently use 310 grain LBT design hard cast lead bullets for my Ruger New Model Blackhawk in 45 Colt. I also have a Ruger New Model Blackhawk in 357 Magnum using 170 grain Keith design hard cast lead bullets and T/C Encore in 44 Magnum using 300 grain LBT design hard cast lead bullets. All three of these loads will take deer within reasonable ranges. I also hand load for my Freedom Arms model 83 in 454 Casull using 360 grain LBT design hard cast lead bullets.

If you hand load I choose the 45 Colt! *


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey how you doing?

See topic "which calliber" below (9 topics below).

This topic should help you decide.



<*))))>><


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can Find a S&W 686 with say a 6 inch barrel in that price range get it and dont look back. My brother has one its evrybodys favorite gun. Very accurate,Use it for defence , hunting, plinking this gun does it all.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good evening everyone,

The 357 S&W 686 6"bbl is one of the S&W's in my collection.
I like this gun very much. It is what I carry mostly out at the farm,
only because it accurate and I have a very good reload for it.

With that said I would not hesitate to use it but, I perfer and would only
use the 44mag S&W 629 classic 6"bbl on deer or what ever comes along.

I would not recommand a 357 for deer, based upon what I said in the 
other thread below.

:wink:


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

I still hunt with revolvers (454 Cas. & 357 Mag), but my preference is a specialty handgun shooting rifle cartridges. I use for PD's through elk.

Ernie B.


----------



## wyocarp (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't think I would take a .357 hunting if that were the purpose for the trip. There are too many better guns suited for hunting. You might have to save a little longer, but it will be worth it to have a gun that is actually a good hunting handgun. You would be better off with a handgun in a .400+ caliber. There's a bunch of them. All of them would do a better job than the .357.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Just to add a little more to this. IF the .357 Magnum is used on Whitetail Deer there are a few requirements. First of all use the RIGHT BULLET. In my mind the RIGHT BULLETS would either be the 180gr. Nosler Partition Handgun Bullet, 180gr. Hornady XTP, 180gr. Federal JHP or 170gr. Sierra JHC. Some of these bullets can be had it in either Factory Ammo but also in Handloads.

Next is to put the RIGHT BULLET in the RIGHT PLACE. With marginal calibers bullet placement is everything. Lastly keep the range reasonable. Personally I would not recommend using the .357 Magnum on Whitetails at much over 50 yards, and to be honest the closer range the better.

You did not mention if you handload or would be strictly shooting factory ammo. This does indeed make a difference in what ammo will be available to you. Whatever you decide on purchasing one of the main keys is PRACTICING with the Handgun.

Good luck with your quest.

Larry


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have to agree with a lot of what is already up there. 357 is a little light for dedicated hunting. 41 magnum hasn't been specifically listed, and not that popular, but does the job nicely with less recoil than the 44 or 45. I also agree that the dedicated hunting handguns are a real treat. The T C Encore I have is a real blast and I have absolute confidence in it. You might find that well worth the extra bucks you might have to pay. :2cents:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Yes, most people would say a 357. is underpower but my dad brings down deer humanely with one shot out of his freedom arms revolver (357. ) every year. The point being it can be loaded up so hot in that firearm due to the tight work on the gun. My dad handloads it and is yet to not drop one stone cold with it.


----------

